# Green Spots on Rummy Nose Tetra



## RealManny (Feb 24, 2013)

I have had these Rummy Nose Tetras for a few months now and recently they have developed green spots over their head. Two of them have more of a green line from the top of the head till their mid section. 

Is this normal or have they caught some sort of disease? Also, upon further examination, it sort of seems as if my Neon Tetras have a little green to them as well. (Although I might be seeing things since the light reflects off weird.) I figure that if its normal for the Rummy then there is probably nothing wrong with the Neons. 

I change 30% of the water bi-weekly (as in every two weeks) and have HOB Aquaclear 70. Water Sprite and Hornwort are the only plants. Water temperature is at a constant 75 degrees. 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've never seen any disease that presents itself as green spots. :shock: Based on that, I'm guessing that they may be developing some iridescence as they age. It's also possible these are breeding colors, depending on the type of rummynose you have (there are three possible variants, hemigrammus rhodostomus; hemigrammus bleheri; and petitella georgiae).

If the fish are acting normally, I would say it's some normal process.


----------



## RealManny (Feb 24, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> I've never seen any disease that presents itself as green spots. :shock: Based on that, I'm guessing that they may be developing some iridescence as they age. It's also possible these are breeding colors, depending on the type of rummynose you have (there are three possible variants, hemigrammus rhodostomus; hemigrammus bleheri; and petitella georgiae).
> 
> If the fish are acting normally, I would say it's some normal process.


Yes, they are still eating and acting normal. I'll continue to monitor them. Thanks for your suggestion. I just thought it was really odd that they developed green spots. I haven't seen any other at the store with those spots.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

I see the same thing on my rummy noses, I would say that it is normal.


----------



## Tracy Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

BarbH said:


> I see the same thing on my rummy noses, I would say that it is normal.


+1..

Is that a Rosy Barb in the image with the Rummies?


----------



## RealManny (Feb 24, 2013)

Tracy Bird said:


> +1..
> 
> Is that a Rosy Barb in the image with the Rummies?


Odessa Barb. The color is really vibrant in person. They're piggies though.


----------

